
Virtual Users/Domains With Postfix, Courier, MySQL, SquirrelMail (Ubuntu 9.04) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu9.04
======
moe
Can we get rid of this howtoforge spam?

People look for tutorials when they need one, we don't need our newsfeed
clogged with them.

------
rlm
You sure like submitting tutorials from howtoforge, eh?

